# murderous hillstreams



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hillstream loaches are supposed to be peaceful little critters.but i am not so sure of that..i recently got in a bunch of them in a split deal with one of the guys.12 little loaches..cute rascals too.put them in a tank with about 70 or so 2-3 week old bushynose plecos.several days later i sent out 6 of them.had 4 climb out of the tank and now have 2 left.my nephew had one left of the 2 he got from a shop and gave it to me.this last one is a little smaller than the others,but they seem to be ok.what isn't ok is that i noticed yesterday that i only had about 25 or so baby plecos left.i then moved the loaches.i had noticed that the loaches would chase the plecos;but it seemed like it was just for fun.but i guess not.
i think i will hang them loaches from the ceiling and use them for target practice with my BB gun.....or i could feed them to my oscars..


----------



## chattafish (Aug 22, 2007)

In the research I did on hillstream loaches(HSL) I found that they will bully/attack/cover-over similar looking fish. Also, they take wildly different temperatures, I'm surprised you have them in the same aquarium. of course,I fell for them too. Alas, my tank is much too warm for them.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm the other guy that got the other six. I rearranged my tank to give them a nice rocky area with a power head blowing over it. Funny thing is, they almost never hang out over there.

I lost one of them a few weeks ago when I did the tank redo.. he didn't like being moved around. The other 5 seem to be doing well. I noticed one tonight chasing a few of my BN's around, and those BN's are by no means small fish, but that is the first bit of 'aggressive' behavior I have seen.

They usually seem to be very friendly with the BN's, often see them 'cuddled' up to each other on the glass sucking away.


----------

